# phương pháp trị gàu hiệu quả



## Nguyen Tinh (29/3/19)

dạo gần đây da đầu tôi gàu rất nhiều tôi không biết tai sao da đầu tôi lại trở nên như vậy tôi rất buồn?


----------



## Trâm Anh (17/4/19)

có thể bạn bị dị ứng dầu gội ròi, bạn đổi dầu gội xem sao


----------



## Ngọc Trinh (19/4/19)

Bạn nên thử dùng greenhair xem sao


----------



## Khánh Lin (19/4/19)

Bạn dùng nha đam xem sao


----------



## MinhNhien (19/4/19)

Bạn dùng green hải đi, hiệu quả lắm Green Hair Hoa Sen - Viên Uống Ngăn ngừa RỤNG TÓC, kích MỌC TÓC nhanh


----------



## kimyen (20/4/19)

Mình thức khuya do công việc nhiều và hay suy nghĩ nên rụng tóc nhiều , có người quen review viêc thuốc Green hair nên mình cũng đang tham khảo


----------



## tienthanh (20/4/19)

Mình cũng được người quen giới thiệu Green hair mà không biết chất lượng ổn ko


----------



## xuanvinh123 (20/4/19)

Green hair tốt cực , thề , giá cũng ok nữa =)))))))))


----------



## tuongvi1 (20/4/19)

mọi người review chi tiết Green hair giúp mình được không ạ , mình đang phân vân quá , tóc mình cũng bị rụng nhiều


----------



## vansang0105 (20/4/19)

Mình dùng viên thuốc mọc tóc green hair được 2 tháng rồi , thấy đỡ rụng tóc hẳn , sợi tóc cũng khỏe hơn nữa


----------



## maitrinh226 (20/4/19)

Lúc trước tóc mình sơ và rụng nhiều lắm nên mình thử sử dụng dầu dừa nhiều với kết hợp thực phẩm chức năng green hair thấy cũng oke , bạn nên tìm hiểu thử xem


----------



## vietngan116 (20/4/19)

bạn nên tìm hiểu nguyên nhân rụng tóc , mỗi người mỗi cơ địa khác nhau , cũng có thể là do bẩm sinh , hôm trước mình có tìm hiểu và tham khảo của ý kiến của bác sĩ thấy green hair cũng tốt đó bạn


----------



## minhtai304 (20/4/19)

Ba mình cũng mới trung niên thôi mà cũng bị rụng tóc nhiều lắm , mình có mua cho ba dùng thử viên thuốc green hair với kết hợp ăn uống hợp lí cũng cải thiện nhiều lắm đó bạn


----------



## thanhmiu (20/4/19)

Từ khi dùng green hair không biết rụng tóc là gì luôn =)))))))


----------



## phuongnam1504 (20/4/19)

tóc mình sắp rụng hết rồi mọi người ơi giúp mình với (((((((


----------



## minhtuan1304 (20/4/19)

Nghe bảo green hair nhiều người sử dụng review tích cực lắm bạn dùng thử xem sao


----------



## minhtu1990 (20/4/19)

Mình dùng green hair thấy mượt tóc lắm , tóc cũng khỏe hơn nhiều so với trước đây


----------

